# Hgh and igf-1 cycle any advice ?



## UNIONJAJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have just started a cycle of HGH (jintropin) and IGF-1 R3 (revitropin) I am taking 20 mg of IGF on a 50 day on and 40 day off cycle. I am taking the growth at 5 ius a day with weekends off for 6 months.

I inject them both around the lower stomach area in the afternoon and train an hour or so later.

My training consists of 3 60 min CV session a week and 5 45 min weight sessions. I am 5ft 11 inch and weigh around 175 lbs and my aim is to get lean and build up a little. I am no body builder but just want a decent physique and to feel physically great.

My diet consists of a bowl of alpen for breakfast and a protein shake, for lunch I have fish and then either side of injections I have a banana and a couple of slices of wholemeal bread. For teas I have been having things such as chicken kebaba and omelettes.

I was wondering if any of the experienced ones of you out there could tell me what more I can do or what I could possible be doing wrong. For instance what other supplements should I be taking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

UNIONJAJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just started a cycle of HGH (jintropin) and IGF-1 R3 (revitropin) I am taking 20 mg of IGF on a 50 day on and 40 day off cycle. I am taking the growth at 5 ius a day with weekends off for 6 months.
> 
> ...


 

You shouldn't be running the igf for more than 5 weeks straight max.

Your diet needs a lot of help.

Without aas you're going to lose LBM and fat, basically you're just going to shrink.

The GH will lean you out, no question but without AAS it's not really even worth running unless you're using a lower dose for anti aging benefits.

Good luck.


----------



## GMO (Jul 12, 2011)

CT said:


> You shouldn't be running the igf for more than 5 weeks straight max.
> 
> Your diet needs a lot of help.
> 
> ...


 
^^^This


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought HGH and IGF-1 and insulin was great for helping you retain gains during PCT?


----------



## GMO (Jul 12, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I thought HGH and IGF-1 and insulin was great for helping you retain gains during PCT?


 
IGF-1 helps you retain your gains b/c during PCT there is a drop off of this hormone. AAS increase IGF-1 levels in the body and once removed the levels drop. Supplementing with IGF-1 during PCT helps to counteract this.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I thought HGH and IGF-1 and insulin was great for helping you retain gains during PCT?


 
They are, but that's not what he's doing.  I think he's only using these compounds while doing 5 cardio sessions a week, a sure fire way to burn up LBM and his diet is totally out of sync.  The calories mentioned as well as food choices are too low and poor.

Using it the way you described is totally different.  The insulin makes a HUGE difference, HUGE.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> IGF-1 helps you retain your gains b/c during PCT there is a drop off of this hormone. AAS increase IGF-1 levels in the body and once removed the levels drop. Supplementing with IGF-1 during PCT helps to counteract this.


 

Plus what he said.  Good post GMO.


----------

